# EMV Probleme mit Siemens Motorstarter



## Hitschkock (13 April 2013)

Hi @ all

Probleme mit DSS1... Motorstarter über Profibus.
Immer wenn ich den Motor an und ab schalte habe ich eine Ind. spitze die mir alle Schalter zustände auf 1 setzt für ca 3 Zyklen.
" dat kann ich aber nicht brauchen "
Der Motorstarter mit seinem starken 1/4 kW Motor hat einen Murr RC-Glied bis 4kW bekommen!
Ein Motor von 8 ist jetzt OK. Also in alle eines rein. Mäsiger ervollg die Störungen sind geringer aber leider nicht weg!

Zur info ist der Motor abgesteckt gibt es keine fehler!

WAS TUN SPRACH ZEUS?

hat mir einer von euch noch eine Idee, ich nehme alles auch abstraktes!!! es eilt da inbetriebnahme dränkt


----------



## Deltal (13 April 2013)

Generell sollte man sich bei EMV Problemen erstmal anschauen wie es mit Potentialausgleich und Schutzleiter bestellt ist. Denke das Siemens da schon konkrete Vorgaben macht wie diese Geschichten auszusehen haben.

Ich hab leider keine Ahnung was "Schalterzustände" jetzt sind. Sind das Rückmeldebits vom Motorstarter?

Ach und das nen Sanftanlauf? Oder FU?


----------



## Nordischerjung (13 April 2013)

Moin,
hast du abgeschirmte Leitungen?
Getrennte Verlegung?


----------



## Hitschkock (13 April 2013)

Erst mal Danke!
Geräte bezeichnung von Siemens 3RK1304-5KS40-4AA0 das ist hein FU und kein Sampftanlauf. Nur einfach    an und aus     
Der heist auch  "  DSe ST  0,15-2A   "

Man braucht keine geschirmten Leitungen.

Erde ist IO !

Mit Schalterzustände meine ich irgendwelche Bero's die für Pneumatik Zylinder die Meldung hinten oder vorne generieren.


Mein Problem ist das diese Bero's mir immer Paarüberwachung bringen weil einer richtig ist und einer mit einer kleinen Flanke von 2-3 CPU Zyklen kommt.

Und bitte jetzt nicht mit Timern ankommen


----------



## Sockenralf (13 April 2013)

Hallo,

Motor- und Signalleitungen getrennt verlegt?

Wie groß ist die Anlage?
Beschreib mal ein wenig


MfG


----------



## Hitschkock (14 April 2013)

Es ist ein Förderband mit einer übergeordnetten Steuerung 315-2DP
Vom SS zum Band geht 400V an den Motorstarter von diesem ca.1,5m zum Motor ist allein verlegt.

Es ist eine ET200Pro 6ES7154-1AA01-0AB0 mit 5in und 5 out modulen und dann den Motorstarter
mehr nicht.


----------



## Deltal (14 April 2013)

Und die Endschalter sind mit an der ET200 Station angeschlossen?


Durch das Abschalten eines Motors können hohe Induktionsspannungen erzeugt werden, aber das diese auf Signalleitungen übersprechen wäre mir neu.

Hast du das ganze mal ohne Sensor probiert? Dann wüsstest du, ob es ein Übersprechen auf die Sensorleitung ist. Soetwas könnte man dann mit einer Abgeschirmten Motorleitung oder durch andere Verlegung der Sensorleitungen reduzieren.

Was spricht gegen des Einsatzes eines RC-Gliedes am Motor?


----------



## Hitschkock (14 April 2013)

@Dental 
Siehe ersten beitrag RC-Glied ist drinnen !

Signale und Motor sind nicht zusammen verlegt!


----------



## Deltal (14 April 2013)

Jo das ließt sich so, als wenn das es mit dem RC Glied funktionieren würde.

Die Frage ist nur, ob das wirklich EMV-Sachen sind, oder ob deine ET200 Station einen defekt hat.


----------



## Hitschkock (14 April 2013)

@Dental

Ich vermute ! weis abernicht wie ich es Prüfen kann.

Irgend etwas mit der ERDE. Das der DP-Schirm mit hilft, die Kleinen 1mm² vom Motor oder der ET200 

Das werde ich morgen mal unter die Lupe nehmen.


Es sind EMV-Sachen / Motor abgesteckt alles super!!!


----------



## easton1981 (1 Juli 2020)

Hallo zusammen, ich weiss das Thema ist schon 7 Jahre alt, aber: Ich sitzte hier und habe das ähnliche Problem wie beschrieben.
ET200pro Baugruppe mit 1x Motorstarter 3RK1304-5KS40-4AA0 (kleine Rückförderpumpe), keine weiteren Teilnehmer -> sporadischer Ausfall des Busteilnehmers für 1-2sek.
Darum meine Frage, gab es dazu eine Lösung oder wie wurde das Problem damals gelöst.
Vielen Dank schonmal für die Infos.


----------



## Hitschkock (1 Juli 2020)

Hi,
das war damals ein Spaß 

Die ET200 DP mit den 5 in, 5 out Modulen und dem Starter am Schluss. 
Fehler Beseitigung Ansatz 1 ich habe den Starter entfernt und eine M.Schutz / Schütz Kombi im Schaltschrank montiert! Keine Fehler mehr vom Starter (war ja auch weg)

jetzt kamen neue Fehler:neutral: Falsche Schalter Signale " Balluff F1 Serie". es kamen immer mal wieder von den unmöglichsten input's 1 Signale wo aber 0 anlag.


Ich hatte dann mal einen Richtigen Potentialausgleich geschaffen und die Fehler waren weg! Leider war in der gesamten Anlage der Ausgleich mehr oder weniger nicht vorhanden.

Der damalige Potentialausgleich war eigentlich der DP Schirm und der war auch nicht überall aufgelegt!

Meine persönlich mitgenommenes Wissen an der Stelle ist:   1. Prüfen der DP oder PN Stecker (alle - !Scheiß arbeit! -) 2. Kontrolle aller Erdungen, am besten mit einer Erdung Messung. Darauf achten das alle Teilnehmer vom Hauptschrank angefahren werden und nicht wie in meinem Fall von a--> b --> c usw. zusätzlich auf die Querschnitte achten. 3. Freilauf Dioden und RC-Glieder sollten an allen Spulen verbaut sein wenn diese laut Ausgangsbeschaltung vorhanden sein müssen 


ich hoffe es hilft dir

mfg
Frank

Nach diesen Änderungen lief die Anlage Störungsfrei


----------



## easton1981 (3 Juli 2020)

Danke erstmal für schnelle Antwort, war nur leider unterwegs.

Original hatten wir im Aufbau, ET200pro - 1xSafety Eingangsbaugruppe - 2xEingangsbaugruppe - Spannungsversorgungsmodul - Ausgangsmodul - RFID Anschaltmodul - 2xMotorstarter.
Zwischenzeitlich haben wir allen Baugruppen eine eigene ET200pro vorgeschaltet um den Fehler zu lokalisieren. Fehler kommt immer beim gleichem Motorstarter.
Potenzialausgleich wurde nochmals nachgebessert, Stecker neu aufgelegt, Reserven eleminiert, neue Kabel, aber alles kein Erfolg.
Werden jetzt mal den Motorstarter ausbauen und direkt mit Schutzschaltung anfahren.
Danke nochmal für die Infos.

Gruß Stephan


----------

